# E90 logic7 speaker and amp replacement



## Etn335i (Nov 8, 2018)

I have a 2008 335i with the hk/logic 7 system in it. I would like to remove the factory amplifier and replace it with 3 other amps(I plan on using a dsp) and replace all of the speakers and add a subwoofer in the trunk. I would like to keep the factory head unit. Can this be done and get a clean signal for the amps? I have searched and am not sure from what I have read.


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

Etn335i said:


> I have a 2008 335i with the hk/logic 7 system in it. I would like to remove the factory amplifier and replace it with 3 other amps(I plan on using a dsp) and replace all of the speakers and add a subwoofer in the trunk. I would like to keep the factory head unit. Can this be done and get a clean signal for the amps? I have searched and am not sure from what I have read.


You can get the Bimmer Tech amp, I guess it has an output for an external sub amp too ! 
If so then add a trunk enclosure sub.

If you wont use another amp, you can buy a harness to power up the an extra mono channel amp for a trunk enclosure sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=982666

Same MOST OEM amp replacement.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=982666

Same MOST OEM amp replacement.


----------

